# Seapointer: Does the recent mailing give HOPE?



## rhonda (Apr 12, 2008)

I received a mailing from Seapointer this week.  I don't have it in front of me - but it mentioned past difficulties with RCI exchanges (double booking) and changes being introduced to Seapointer's policy/process on non-owner-occupied units.  There was paperwork to complete indicating how my week will be used (rental, exchange, etc).

Should I be hopeful that RCI will soon restore Seapointer's exchange status?


----------



## Gramma5 (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting....I haven't received anything yet. But of course, I'm in the process of selling mine but it is taking months..........


----------



## drguy (Apr 14, 2008)

rhonda said:


> I received a mailing from Seapointer this week.  I don't have it in front of me - but it mentioned past difficulties with RCI exchanges (double booking) and changes being introduced to Seapointer's policy/process on non-owner-occupied units.  There was paperwork to complete indicating how my week will be used (rental, exchange, etc).
> 
> Should I be hopeful that RCI will soon restore Seapointer's exchange status?


My letter was enclosed with a statement to collect my yearly levy, so I have no hope that it will be relisted with RCI.
Guy


----------



## ValHam (Apr 21, 2008)

I also received the letter - However, I emailed rci South Aftrica and they replied today that Seapointer is suspended - I am not hopeful


----------



## king1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Another news note on the continuing Seapointer Saga:
I'm handling the sale of two Seapointer weeks for a friend who is even more computer challenged than I am.  I've been emailing different Cape E. girls for months, and thought we were almost in sight of the light at the end of the tunnel when First Resorts now says that he didn't pay his 07 levy.  He has his CC bill from 06 where he paid them about the right amount, but we have no way to prove which year that payment was for.  At the time, the Seapointer verified levies paid and RCI deposited the weeks for exchange.  He has used one of them, and has the other on an ongoing search.

The bottom line:  Net proceeds from the sale will be less than the levy amount claimed, so if they insist on collecting, his course of action will be easy to predict!

The bottom bottom line:  If they balk on the purchase, First Resorts will pick up his weeks for nothing when they take over the Seapointer.   Sad situation!!


----------



## Monty (Apr 30, 2008)

*Disappering Seapointer Weeks*

I'm in the middle of decided what to do with my Seapointer week-sale or pay levies and work with DAE.

I didn't pay my 2008 week and now it is missing from RCI weeks to deposit.  Any ideas why this happened?    Did Seapointer take the week?   My 2009 week is still there.


----------



## drguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Monty said:


> I'm in the middle of decided what to do with my Seapointer week-sale or pay levies and work with DAE.
> 
> I didn't pay my 2008 week and now it is missing from RCI weeks to deposit.  Any ideas why this happened?    Did Seapointer take the week?   My 2009 week is still there.



You can't deposit your Seapointer weeks.  They're on RCI probation, probably double secret probation.
Guy


----------



## susan1738 (May 12, 2008)

*DAE doesn't want them either*

I tried that before I decided to sell mine, but they won't take them either.  

I sent another email to Karen at Cape Escapes and she assures me that the sale is still going through, but we've not seen or heard anything!  First it would close at the end of Jan, then the end of Feb, and here it is MAY, and we have nothing still.  Who knows??


----------



## grest (May 13, 2008)

For what it's worth, the sale of my Seapointer week is totally complete, and my funds have successfully been transferred.  
Connie


----------



## Diane (May 13, 2008)

Connie -- when did you mail your signed papers?


----------



## grest (May 13, 2008)

I'm thinking November or December...
Connie


----------

